# **Unitronic Charge Pipe Upgrade Kit for 1.8/2.0 TSI GEN3 MQB is Now Available!**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the release of its new *Charge Pipe Upgrade Kit for the 1.8/2.0 TSI (MQB) engines. 

* Comprised of an upgraded Turbo Discharge Pipe, Throttle Body Pipe, and silicone intercooler inlet/outlet hoses, this complete upgrade kit features a high-flow design that eliminates restrictions in the boost (charge) piping leading from the turbocharger outlet to the engine, allowing for unrestricted airflow.
*
LEARN MORE*


----------

